# Software > BSD & MacOS X >  Κόκια με Powerbook -> Κάλεσμα σε Mac Party -Apply here

## koki

Αυτό εδώ είναι το πρώτο μου μμήνυμα με το καινούργιο μου μωρό και είμαι τόσο χαρούμενη που είπα να το μοιραστώ μαζί σας!! 
'Αντε και εις άλλα με υγεία!

Παρεμπιπτόντως, κάτι έφτασαν στα αυτιά μου (από γνωστό σύνδεσμο) για χαρωπά μακ-πάρτυ, με θεωρώ ήδη καλεσμένη, εκτός αν δεν μπορείτε να αντέξετε τη σύγκριση.

Ελπίζω να ήταν μια επιτυχημένη δημοσίευση, μη ρεζιλευτώ κιόλας.

----------


## sotiris

σαν γυναικα που εισαι...το δαγκωσες πετυχημενα το μηλο...καλοριζικο και καλοδουλευτο το νεο σου παιχνιδι.

----------


## nkladakis

καλορίζικο  ::  
όσο για το mac-lan party περιμένουμε από τον macstar να μας πει το που και πότε, ο Digi έχει δεσμευτεί για 24αρι switch αλλά χρειαζόμαστε πολυμπριζα και patchcord 
Δηλώστε συμμετοχή εδώ

----------


## bchris

Ευγε !!!!

Καλοριζικο, καλοδουλευτο, καλοχαιδευτο, καλο-compile-το,
καλο-enjoy  ::   ::   ::  

Οσο για το mac-lan party, δεν εχω πολλα patch chords, αλλα εχω ενα 
900+ ωστε να δικτυωθουμε ασυρματα  ::  

@sotiris. Δεν ειναι παιχνιδι αγορι μου. Ειναι ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΤΗΣ


ΥΓ: τι σημαινει "Κοκι" ????  ::   ::

----------


## sotiris

ελα βρε bchris  ::  ...δεν καταλαβες το χιουμορ;  ::

----------


## koki

Κατ'αρχάς, ναι ομολογώ ότι θα παίξω πολύ, αλλά αυτό δεν το κάνει παιχνίδι, για να μην μείνει κανείς σας παραπονεμένος. 
Ευτυχώς που είναι και πανέμορφο και εύχρηστο και Unix, γιατί αν δεν ήταν το 3ο δε θα μπορούσα να το κουμαντάρω (όσο κατάφερα) τόσο γρήγορα.

Κόκι, είναι το άλλο nickname μου, στο Αι Αρ Σι, και αυτό με το οποίο με γνωρίζουν πλέον αρκετότατοι εδώ μέσα, καθώς κάποιοι άλλοι επιμένουν να με αποκαλούν έτσι  ::  Ενας Κλαδάκης δε θα γίνει ποτέ Νίκος, και ένα κόκι δε θα γίνει ποτέ Διαλεκτή.

Ευχαριστώ άπαντες για τις ευχές και τη ζήλεια και τα καλά τους λόγια.

----------


## fotos

Μεγειές το μήλο. Καλορίζικο, καλίγευστο κτλ.  ::   :: 

Αχχχ και να βγούν τα νέα G5, θα τρέξω να αλλάξω το G3 iBook μου.

Είμαι και εγώ μέσα για mac-o-party. Φέρνω και patchcords (1 & 2M) + switch και ότι άλλο χρειαστεί (και έχω διαθέσιμο). Απλά πείτε μου πότε και πού. Ας ελπίσουμε να είμαι και Αθήνα!  :: 




> ***OS X is everything Linux wants to be.***


And much more. Except greek language support.  :: 

Τσίου,
-fot

----------


## macstar

Ζητώ επίσημα από όλα τα mac-lan-party-animal μία μικρή παράταση για την πραγματοποίηση του εν λόγω Lan Party γιατί δεν είμαι σε πλήρη ετοιμότητα για να σας δεχθώ στον χώρο μου yet!  ::  

Παρ'όλα αυτά παρακαλούνται οι υποψήφιοι συμμετέχοντες να δηλώσουν πρόθεση... ώστε να κάνω τις αντίστοιχες προετοιμασίες!  ::  


Φιλικά,

Ανδρέας

ΥΓ: Αααα ρε "κουφάλα" Κλαδάκη... μας τρέχεις πάλι εεε;  ::

----------


## nkladakis

Και επειδή ο Ανδρέας δεν λέει τίποτα... 
Το διοργανώνω εγώ στο σπίτι μου Π Τσαλδάρη 18 Μαρούσι το Σάββατο 29/5 8 το απόγευμα Φέρτε ibook, powerbook, desktop, σκληρούς δίσκους, να φορτώσετε. ::

----------


## koki

:/:/:/:/:/:/:/ (αυτό) Το Σάββατο δουλεύω 17:00-01:00. Και την Κυριακή.
 ::   ::

----------


## nkladakis

> :/:/:/:/:/:/:/ (αυτό) Το Σάββατο δουλεύω 17:00-01:00. Και την Κυριακή.


ελα μετά που θα σχολάσεις εκεί θα είμαστε  ::  
φύγε και λίγο νωρίτερα  ::

----------


## koki

Χεχ... Καλά  ::  το κατά δύναμην

----------


## v.t.b.

Νομιζς πως ... πρέπει να πω οτι θα παρω μερικα Gigs (Στον φιλόξενο fileServer μας ...) και θα περάσω  ::  

BTW Μουσική και τα ρέστα ?

----------


## ocean

αχχ.... δεν με λυπάστε να κουβαλάω την κακομοίρα την nina.....

Αν είμαι Αθήνα, (υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην είμαι εδώ Σ/Κ) 
τοτε θά έρθω οπωσδήποτε ....

----------


## nkladakis

μην ξεχασετε τα patchcord και switch  ::

----------


## thriloshelmug

Hello ειμαι χρηστης μακ και δεν ξερω τι να κανω κανεις καμια βοηθεια
???????

----------


## thriloshelmug

ok παιδια βρικα βοηθεια

----------

